

Bye bye Brazil - guidefreitas
http://amatarazzo.tumblr.com/post/79624842882/bye-bye-brazil-its-with-great-sadness-that-i

======
malandrew
Our biggest problem is a political system where both sides are absolutely
atrocious.

The right actually moves the country forward because they are usually
competent, but only while also milking as much money from the public before
they are kicked out of office. The left is worse since they want unbridled
socialism without any real investment in things that help the country complete
globally and make the country wealthier. Furthermore, the left appoints public
servants to positions for which they have absolutely no competence. The
presidency of Fernando Henrique Cardoso was excellent, and under his
leadership lots of really capable people set us up for almost a decade of
prosperity.

The Lula administration was somewhat reasonable, but set the foundation of
appointing civil servants with no qualifications beyond knowing the right
people. Only under the Dilma administration was this taken to its extreme,
with most appointees having no capacity to do the jobs with which they were
entrusted.

At the end of the day it all comes down to education (both in Brazil and
pretty much every country). The country grossly under invests in education.
People will elect the politicians they deserve and if they are under-educated,
they tend to make atrocious voting decisions.

I was there from 2007 to 2011 and things were going pretty well, but it's gone
to total shit since 2010. It's really a shame what has happened.

~~~
ahomescu1
Everything you said is, sadly, so true for most countries in the world.

------
computador
Native of Rio, spent my life around the world - Iran, Japan, US, France; had a
"national identity" crisis, came back to Rio in my mid 30's and became very
disenchanted with people's lack of civility, exorbitant prices being charged
for low quality public and private services, and the omnipresent violence.

In the mean time, I am working on my online data ETL company and I'll be
getting the hell out of here on 9/7/2014,the country's independence day.

Bye Bye Brazil!

------
kandu
This is typical for many developing countries. I still wonder why, while we
have Facebook, Twitter, Kickstarter and so on, we do not have successful
online systems that would allow societies to organize and fight corruption and
kleptocracy through participative democracy, crowdsourcing legislation,
crowdsourcing social innovation, and so on.

------
PublicEnemy111
This sounds exactly like Lebanon - Materialism like I have never seen on top
of a careless attitude towards drugs. It's frightening.

------
bitkiller
I can confirm almost everything written in link. And here it's me trying to
find my way out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7412930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7412930)

------
3327
NYC startup focusing on Brazil, based out of Ny. where are you going the party
was just starting !

------
augustocamargo
I chose to stay and make a little difference.

~~~
namenotrequired
Awesome, what are you working on?

